# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Crate Shop Worker for Fine Arts Service Company, Art Crating, Inc., Brooklyn NY

## T. Ashley McGrew

Job listing details below

http://www.nyfa.org/opp_detail.asp?t...54&oppid=36497


Worth checking out just because the have a great website entry page and an exceptional stencil! Ya Gotta love it! Company website below;

http://artcrating.net/

----------


## Pop Alexandra

Are there any positions currently available? I'd be interested in applying and I have previous experience in art crating.

----------

